# Tortoise stolen from the norwich area



## DP21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Our tortoise went missing in 2011. It is now a year on and we are still looking. As much as this may seem we are clutching at straws, im in great belief that this animal is still very alive and well. But non the less, even if im chasing ghosts, this may help warn locals and remind that this does happen.

So if you do know of anyone that seems "dodgy" or is known to "steel" please could you bring details forward for the police to investigate, according to the officer dealing with this case, it is still an open case but not priority (understandable), and any evidence that could be brought forward, or suspects would be great, and would be further investigated.

Here is a pic of the tortoise helping him self to the cats bowl of food,








His name is "Ted"

He was stolen with a metal hexigon run.

If you do have any details, or suspicion of one with an tortoise that matches this description, please forward details to me to hand over to the investigating officer, again stolen from Norwich norfolk.

Thankyou


----------

